# Are the best things in life really free?



## horusd (16 Apr 2011)

The Cherry Trees are in bloom in St Annes Park (Raheny) and soon the blossoms will fall and we'll not see it for another year. Don't miss them if you live nearby. It's the simple and temporary glory of it that makes it so precious, that fills me with awe and gladness This is a money website, and you'd think money & nature don't mix. But I was reminded of a poem I once heard, apt for these recessionary times, that reminds me of what really matters, and how money should really be viewed:

" If thou of fortune be bereft, 

And in thy store there be but left,

two loaves, sell one, and with the dole,

Buy Hyacinths to feed thy soul. "

So, are the best things really free?


----------



## Tintagel (16 Apr 2011)

Cherry Blossoms are stunning this year. Already the petals are covering the ground. Too early. Daffodils are almost gone. Beautiful scents in the air from various hedging plants. Birds busy feeding their young. Lots of mint growing...mojitos looking good each evening after a hard days work in the garden. A bit of T.V in the evening and then a good read. (Presently reading Damien Enright's Dope in the Age of Innocence).
Almost free.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Apr 2011)

A spontaneous tight passionate hug from a young child, loving and innocent. Free, but surely one of the best things in life?


----------



## z107 (17 Apr 2011)

> A spontaneous tight passionate hug from a young child, loving and innocent. Free, but surely one of the best things in life?


I'm not sure this is really free. Someone has has to pay for the upbringing of the child. Food, shelter, heath care etc. Only when these things are free will your example be true.

A child's love and smile is one of the best things in life though.


----------



## Tintagel (17 Apr 2011)

Vanilla said:


> A spontaneous tight passionate hug from a young child, loving and innocent. Free, but surely one of the best things in life?


 
I have to agree. My grandaughter is still dishing these out....for the moment.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2011)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Someone has has to pay for the upbringing of the child. Food, shelter, heath care etc.


 
Well, definitely not free then...but value for money?


----------



## Ancutza (17 Apr 2011)

A few (quite a few) white wine spritzers over the fence last night with the missus, neighbour & his missus, bro & sister-in-law.

I've been paying for it all day. Make no mistake!  Neighbours who own distilleries and vinyards are dangerous neighbours!   It was great craic, but it did not come free.


----------



## Teatime (17 Apr 2011)

This might seem odd to some but I get great joy from putting out a full wash of clothes on to the clothes line on a sunny morning and taking them down in the evening completely bone dry.


----------



## Firefly (18 Apr 2011)

Vanilla said:


> A spontaneous tight passionate hug from a young child, loving and innocent. Free, but surely one of the best things in life?



Had one on Sat...was out in the garden mucking around the small one saw me from the kitchen window....I blew her a kiss and out she runs and gives me a massive hug. Made the weekend for me! She was like a briar this morning though


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2011)

Firefly said:


> She was like a briar this morning though



A woman's prerogative on a tiring Monday morning


----------



## Niall M (19 Apr 2011)

yep. the smiles and cuddles from my twin boy and girl, 3 months old are the best things ever.


----------



## Sunny (19 Apr 2011)

When did everyone on AAM get soft? We all know there is no better feeling than finding the latest high yielding deposit account.


----------



## zztop (19 Apr 2011)

Sunny said:


> When did everyone on AAM get soft? We all know there is no better feeling than finding the latest high yielding deposit account.


 
Ya , (in your childs name)before NAMA got to it before you


----------



## Firefly (19 Apr 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> A woman's prerogative on a morning


 
There...fixed that for you!


----------



## Ciaraella (19 Apr 2011)

Teatime said:


> This might seem odd to some but I get great joy from putting out a full wash of clothes on to the clothes line on a sunny morning and taking them down in the evening completely bone dry.


 

I find this so therapeutic, even better when they're dry in two hours and you can get three or four loads done in a day, very satisfying.


----------



## Firefly (19 Apr 2011)

I normally do the early shift on a Sat morning with the nippers and Mrs F has a lie in. Once their breakfasts are finished I give myself 15 minutes to write the week's events into my notebook. The past 2 weeks this was done sitting out in the back garden with a nice coffee...bliss.


----------



## Complainer (24 Apr 2011)

Fair play to Dun Laoghaire Rathdown Co Co for putting on the completely free [broken link removed] today. This got kids exercising their bodies and their minds in the fresh air, while adults picniced and socialised. They positively encouraged picnicing, and the fast food vendor truck was very quiet.

It was a great day, and the kids and families of all shapes, sizes, colours and abilities had a ball.


----------

